# layman и прокси

## dasV

Доброго времени суток уважаемые, подскажите plz, layman не может скачать через проксик файлы, говорит мол 

```

Nikta ~ # layman -f

* Failed to update the overlay list from: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt

* Error was:

* [Errno url error] invalid proxy for http: '*.*.*.*:xxxx'

* Failed to read a cached version of the overlay list from http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt. You probably did not download the file before. The corresponding entry in your layman.cfg file will be disregarded.

* Error was:

* Failed to read the overlay list at ("/usr/portage/local/layman/cache_65bd38402ac8431067b54904bd2ed2d1.xml")!

* Error was:

* [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/portage/local/layman/cache_65bd38402ac8431067b54904bd2ed2d1.xml'

* Failed to update the overlay list from: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt

* Error was:

* [Errno url error] invalid proxy for http: '*.*.*.*:xxxx'

* Failed to read a cached version of the overlay list from http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt. You probably did not download the file before. The corresponding entry in your layman.cfg file will be disregarded.

* Error was:

* Failed to read the overlay list at ("/usr/portage/local/layman/cache_65bd38402ac8431067b54904bd2ed2d1.xml")!

* Error was:

* [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/portage/local/layman/cache_65bd38402ac8431067b54904bd2ed2d1.xml'

```

так как в конфиге

```

# Proxy support

#

proxy : *.*.*.*:xxxx

```

как я понял layman не умеет качать если это не http прокси сервер, а именно такой у меня, подскажите, как мне быть, и что бы придумать, что бы layman заработал???

С уважением das

----------

## dmiceman

мм.. а если это не http прокси, то какой? socks5?

ну тогда его в конфиге писать точно не надо. насколько я понимаю, layman пользует svn, а вот умеет ли svn socks5.. сие так просто не скажешь. если таки не умеет -- emerge proxychains и пускать через него.

----------

## dasV

Гм, может я конечно не совсем понял, но у мя squid...и через него нормально все лезут он стоит локально и по аресу все ходят. В конфиге layman я прописывал его, однако все время вылазит ошибка...говорит мол не http прокси.

Что с ним делать? 

С уважением das

----------

## fank

cvs умеет вроде

svn нет

rsync умеет

лучшее решение, конечно, уже упомянутый proxychains

----------

## viy

Странно, но svn отлично бегает через прокси:

http://subversion.tigris.org/faq.html#proxy

----------

## fank

и верно

видно, перепутал я

это cvs не умеет

из коробки....

зато для cvs есть такая штука http://cvsgrab.sourceforge.net/

выходит, нормально можно работать и за прокси   :Very Happy: 

----------

## d_n_k

cvs Бчжу Бьъп ЦэууБ

----------

